# Divino Disturbo



## MissMy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I would like a little bit of your attention to present a new musical project, and with "new" I mean original in the broadest sense of the term, both in the form and the content.

Its name is Divino Disturbo and it is not a common metal band- in fact there is not even a band. He is a man who desires to suggest us a new way of seeing life and Nature using music. For those who love brands, we could define it as symphonic-classic metal, but I promise you that it is something never heard before.

His presentation is made through these demo-songs which you can enjoy here:

Wolf Song:
http://www.goear.com/listen/04f2ca4/wolf-song-divino-disturbo

Lux Aeterna:
http://www.goear.com/listen/c4c29c5/lux-aeterna-divino-disturbo

Lailah:
http://www.goear.com/listen/c7b5e2e/lailah-divino-disturbo

If you want it, you also could add me as a friend in Facebook in order to be up-to-date here:
http://www.facebook.com/boykaoseaseyo

Finally, I am grateful to all of you and, please, if you like it, spread it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

MissMy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I would like a little bit of your attention to present a new musical project, and with "new" I mean original in the broadest sense of the term, both in the form and the content.
> 
> ...


your first site bugged my computer.

Martin


----------



## MissMy (Jul 4, 2012)

And what involves that?


----------

